# Badlands 2200 pack for sale



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I am looking to sell my Badlands 2200 pack. I have had it for a few years and used it while archery hunting. I am asking $175 for it. I will post pictures tonight.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)




----------

